# Up, up, and Away....gas prices!



## Waterwings (Sep 12, 2008)

I had a 1/4 tank of gas this morning when I left the house, and told myself that I should fill-up (at $3.61 gal @ 0800 this morning), but cruised-on by and went to work. On the way home I stopped at Kroger and got it for $3.96 (after .03 discount). When I was younger I remember storms coming through the Gulf, and do not remember gas prices increasing the way they do now (if they did my dad would have been verbally "expresssing" his concern, lol).


----------



## ben2go (Sep 12, 2008)

SC just put out word that gas stations are subject to lawsuit for price gouging.Alot of our area is out of gas.We couldn't fill up because the area is out of gas.Won't be none until mid next week at the earliest.


----------



## Bubba (Sep 12, 2008)

ben2go said:


> SC just put out word that gas stations are subject to lawsuit for price gouging.Alot of our area is out of gas.We couldn't fill up because the area is out of gas.Won't be none until mid next week at the earliest.



There are several gas stations here that have run out as well(so i've been told while i'm at work). Every one in town has been lined up since about 9 o'clock this morning. No wonder they're running out of gas so quick. :shock:


----------



## hatch17 (Sep 12, 2008)

The funny thing about it is that oil dropped below $100 per barrel today... the first time in ages. We don't help ourselves when we panic and head to the pump.


----------



## dedawg1149 (Sep 12, 2008)

totally politics [-X


----------



## Waterwings (Sep 12, 2008)

dedawg1149 said:


> totally politics [-X




....and the greed of the oil companies.


----------



## dedawg1149 (Sep 12, 2008)

i agree it is all about the money


----------



## browndog (Sep 12, 2008)

$4.09 here.ouch!


----------



## SlimeTime (Sep 12, 2008)

Waterwings said:


> dedawg1149 said:
> 
> 
> > totally politics [-X
> ...



I say "C" ....all of the above. They're all in bed with each other. It's gonna keep happening as long as people continue to bend-over for it.

I filled-up today @ $3.85

ST


----------



## Waterwings (Sep 12, 2008)

We filled-up a total of 4 vehicles today (mine, wife's, son's, & daughter's), and I'm not gonna say what that cost :x . ](*,)


----------



## FishingCop (Sep 12, 2008)

Chicago suburbs today at 3:00 was $4.38 for premium and $4.18 for regular - I only put in $20 to get me by for a few days..


----------



## Zum (Sep 12, 2008)

$5.10 here and it's been higher


----------



## ACarbone624 (Sep 12, 2008)

$3.20 here. It has been dropping for about a month.


----------



## Waterwings (Sep 12, 2008)

ACarbone624 said:


> $3.20 here. It has been dropping for about a month.




It's not rising now?


----------



## Waterwings (Sep 12, 2008)

Although I've been venting about the gas prices rising, we shouldn't forget about the people on the Gulf Coast in Galveston and surrounding areas that will probably lose everything they have due to Ike and the storm surge.


----------



## SlimeTime (Sep 12, 2008)

Waterwings said:


> Although I've been venting about the gas prices rising, we shouldn't forget about the people on the Gulf Coast in Galveston and surrounding areas that will probably lose everything they have due to Ike and the storm surge.



We're all in the same boat....us inlanders are just losing it alittle slower :wink: 

ST


----------



## KMixson (Sep 12, 2008)

I filled up today for $3.58 per gallon. I hear prices are expected to jump up to $4.50-$5.00 per gallon later tonight or early tomorrow.


----------



## phased (Sep 12, 2008)

Went from 3.57 to 4.75 here today. News here said it was because of shutting of the pipeline because of IKE. I'd like to know how that caused the gas that is already in their tanks to cost more?


----------



## LegBrkr (Sep 12, 2008)

Gas out here in the far west subs of Chicago were still $3.89 for unleaded - that was at 4:00 this afternoon.


----------



## Waterwings (Sep 12, 2008)

phased said:


> Went from 3.57 to 4.75 here today. News here said it was because of shutting of the pipeline because of IKE. I'd like to know how that caused the gas that is already in their tanks to cost more?



That's exactly what my wife and I have been saying today! If they're gonna raise the prices, at least do it for the stuff that isn't already in the tank! :x


----------



## G3_Guy (Sep 12, 2008)

It was $3.49 at Kroger for regular when I went to work this morning and $4.69 when I came home... :roll: ](*,)


----------



## ACarbone624 (Sep 12, 2008)

Waterwings said:


> ACarbone624 said:
> 
> 
> > $3.20 here. It has been dropping for about a month.
> ...



I guess I will see tomorrow. NJ gas stations are only allowed to change the prices once every 24hrs.


----------



## SlimeTime (Sep 12, 2008)

I saw on the news.....$5.50 in parts of Florida......THAT'S ROBBERY! There's NO excuse for that, and though "price-gouging" is "allegedly" illegal, have you ever heard of anyone who has been prosecuted for it? I haven't :evil: 

And the news is already setting the scene for the refineries being off-line for awhile.....mark my words.....and grab your rears.........

ST


----------



## ben2go (Sep 12, 2008)

A station behind where I live has been shut down 3 times for it.Now on it's 5th owner,and they can't get permits to sale gas or fill the storage tanks.


----------



## SVNET (Sep 13, 2008)

$3.78 here in Gainesville at 6pm last night, who knows this morning...

This is getting ridiculous, my motorcycle now takes $16 to fill up, that is what the tracker used to take to fill up...

Not fun....


----------



## phased (Sep 13, 2008)

> SlimeTime
> 
> Post Posted: Fri Sep 12, 2008 10:19 pm
> 
> ...



If they are caught here the fine is a measly $1000. The larger stations can pay that and still make a hefty profit. Not a deterrent by any means! When I was a young lad they could not raise the price of the gas on hand. Had to wait until the next shipment received. Now I have seen it go up 4 & 5 times in one day. Our Attorney General says it is just normal business practice.


----------



## sccamper (Sep 13, 2008)

I got gas Tuesday at 3.34. Same place Friday am, 3.58. I stoped to top off after work at 3.99; 1 hr later 4.09. Small towns in area are out of gas, other are limiting 5 gal. Both reginal holding tanks are empty.


----------



## ben2go (Sep 13, 2008)

sccamper said:


> I got gas Tuesday at 3.34. Same place Friday am, 3.58. I stoped to top off after work at 3.99; 1 hr later 4.09. Small towns in area are out of gas, other are limiting 5 gal. Both reginal holding tanks are empty.




Same here except our prices are closing in on $5 at the stations that have gas.I don't know how we are going to get to werk and school next week or 3.Some stations are roping off their fuel pumps,so people will know they're out of petro.


----------



## ACarbone624 (Sep 13, 2008)

There is no shortage here....I see tanker trucks restocking the gas stations around here all the time. I seen a bunch of them yesterday. Most of the stations around here are $3.39 today....so they went up almost 20 cents over night.


----------



## SlimeTime (Sep 13, 2008)

Looks like hit & miss gouging.....keep in mind many of our illustrious law-makers own stock in 2 major areas, oil & war contractors (and that's all I've got to say 'bout that). I saw Ike has been reduced to a Cat-1 storm now.....it'll be interesting to see the BS spewed about damage & all the reasons they can't go back to production in order to maintain shortages & higher prices.

As mentioned, we've had alot of storms over the years that the internal combustion engine has been used.....now all the sudden they're (storms) are a major player in prices :roll: .

ST


----------



## shamoo (Sep 13, 2008)

Berlin 3.21 this morning 3.52 this afternoon

Atco 3.21 Wed
3.27 Thurs
3.37 Sat.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Sep 13, 2008)

ACarbone624 said:


> $3.20 here. It has been dropping for about a month.




Yeah and they pump it for you too - there is one good thing about NJ!


Since yesterday gas at the WaWa went from 3.32 to 3.49 in less then 24 hours WTF!


----------



## Waterwings (Sep 13, 2008)

Ours went from $3.61 to $3.99 within a couple of hours :x


----------



## ACarbone624 (Sep 14, 2008)

$3.20 Friday, $3.39 Yesterday, $3.49 this morning....its getting worse every day :evil: :evil: :evil:


----------



## Waterwings (Sep 14, 2008)

> $3.20 Friday, $3.39 Yesterday, _$3.49 this morning_....its getting worse every day



Dang, your increased price up there is still lower than what our prices were before the Ike increase. Must be why there's an investigation going on here about gouging!


----------



## DocWatson (Sep 14, 2008)

Waterwings said:


> > $3.20 Friday, $3.39 Yesterday, _$3.49 this morning_....its getting worse every day
> 
> 
> 
> Dang, your increased price up there is still lower than what our prices were before the Ike increase. Must be why there's an investigation going on here about gouging!



Jersey has lower taxes on it's gas. Don't really know why, but just crossing the Delaware River into PA increases the price of gas about 20-25 cents. N. Jersey is more expensive than South Jersey, but that is likely due to higher real estate taxes and such up in the NY area.


----------



## ben2go (Sep 14, 2008)

Prices broke $5 here over night.


----------



## shamoo (Sep 15, 2008)

When they do open up the reserves are the prices going to come down as quickly as they went up? and by the same amount?


----------



## SlimeTime (Sep 15, 2008)

They drop it a nickle, then everyone jumps for joy.......until they turn-around & raise it a quarter :roll: It's a shame middle-class/working Americans can't play the same "game" with their wages.......

ST


----------



## Waterwings (Sep 15, 2008)

shamoo said:


> When they do open up the reserves are the prices going to come down as quickly as they went up? and by the same amount?




Just guessing here, but I'm predicting there will be an intial _increase_, due to the costs of having to open and pump the reserves. Just a thought :wink:


----------



## FishingBuds (Sep 15, 2008)

Southern Indiana 3.79 last friday, 4.29 this morning =D>


----------



## SlimeTime (Sep 15, 2008)

Central Indiana- I think it was $4.15 yesterday....it's $4.06 today

ST


----------



## ACarbone624 (Sep 24, 2008)

$3.31 today....its been going down.


----------



## shamoo (Sep 24, 2008)

3.21 by me


----------



## ben2go (Sep 24, 2008)

We do not have gas in our area and some businesses have been shutting down temporarily until the gas shortage is over.When a station gets fuel people flock to.They have physically picked up some vehicles and drug them out of the way. While others are fist fighting.The police have been guarding the stations as the fuel shipments and customers arrive.We are just sitting back and riding out the shortage. :roll:


----------



## Waterwings (Sep 24, 2008)

Hate to hear about about the outages of fuel going on. Are you guys part of the Colonial pipeline system? I saw something about that on the news last night. 

Our fuel dropped to $3.75 here about 3 days ago. It was $3.61 / $3.63 (depending on where you bought it) before Ike. The wife and I are definitely watching the trips we make lately and try to plan any side trips (groceries, etc) that we have to do, so as not to be taking any unnecessary routes and wasting gas. We're off for Fall Break the week of 10/13 but not going anywhere.


----------



## Popeye (Sep 24, 2008)

The other day it was $3.98 and today I saw $3.79. Of course it really sux if you have a boat on the Fox Chain and have to buy gas at the marinas. Pistakee Lake marina had gas for $4.99 for reg and $5.19 for premium. :shock:


----------



## Waterwings (Sep 24, 2008)

> Pistakee Lake marina had gas for $4.99 for reg and $5.19 for premium.



Isn't that weird how the marinas are usually higher than most regular gas stations. At the cost of sounding like Andy Rooney.............why is it that they're higher? :-k


----------



## ben2go (Sep 25, 2008)

Waterwings said:


> Hate to hear about about the outages of fuel going on. Are you guys part of the Colonial pipeline system? I saw something about that on the news last night.




Yep.There's a main hub some where in SC that comes off the Colonial Pipe Line.I have friends that own a heating oil business and they can't get heating oil.They also truck gas to mom and pop stations.They say no gas or heating oil till mid next week.I'm trying to find an alternative to my oil furnace and kerosene heaters.


----------



## Waterwings (Oct 16, 2008)

Thought I'd revive this "popular" topic 8-[ . Gas is now $2.98 / $2.99 here, depending on which station you go to. Anyone else's prices dropped the same or better?


----------



## Andy (Oct 16, 2008)

2.86 at one station here. Others 2.94 for regular.


----------



## russ010 (Oct 16, 2008)

Gas here a mile from my house is 2.95... in the city (Atlanta) it's 3.19-3.49 still - they are making a killing and got too used to that we're running out of gas frenzy panic the atlanta numb nut residents went into


----------



## Popeye (Oct 16, 2008)

Filled up the boat and Trailblazer today at $2.88/gal


----------



## KMixson (Oct 16, 2008)

Down to $2.58 here.


----------



## ben2go (Oct 17, 2008)

I don't even look any more.I just bend over and take it.Can't change it any way. :roll:


----------



## ACarbone624 (Oct 17, 2008)

We are around $2.70.


----------



## hardwatergrampa (Oct 17, 2008)

2.99.9 at the pumps in maine some are still 3.49.9 dont figure


----------



## Bubba (Oct 17, 2008)

Just went down to 2.86 here in town(at the place thats usually the cheapest). Anyone got an extra couple hundred gallon drum laying around anywhere? :lol: I'm sure by this time next month it'll be back up close to $4 dollars if not over. :roll:


----------



## ACarbone624 (Oct 23, 2008)

$2.49 today


----------



## Waterwings (Oct 23, 2008)

Dropped to $2.67 by the house here today! Downtown is still a few cents more.


----------



## BassAddict (Oct 23, 2008)

$2.61 here today, yesterday i put $20 in and almost s#% when i saw 1/2 tank after gassing up from practically empty


----------



## kentuckybassman (Oct 23, 2008)

$2.35 -$2.40 here depending on which end of town you're on. Hope it keeps dropping,I'd like to fill up my truck and the boat!! :lol:


----------



## KMixson (Oct 23, 2008)

Down to $2.35 here.


----------



## Specknreds (Oct 23, 2008)

Bass Addict, a little South of you in Picayune it's $2.31


----------



## dedawg1149 (Oct 23, 2008)

it 235 to 240 here


----------



## Popeye (Oct 23, 2008)

Makes our $2.75 look real expensive. According to CNN Headline News yesterday the national average for gas prices was either 3 or 6 cents higher than this time last year.


----------



## natetrack (Oct 24, 2008)

It was $2.29 here this morning. Fargo, ND


----------



## Zum (Oct 24, 2008)

You guys got it so good.
Up here it's still way crazy high,at $1.07 a liter.
It went up alot quicker then it comes down,especially at $65 a barrel oil.


----------



## Jim (Oct 24, 2008)

$2.59 Shrewsbury, MA


----------



## Popeye (Oct 24, 2008)

Zum said:


> You guys got it so good.
> Up here it's still way crazy high,at $1.07 a liter.
> It went up alot quicker then it comes down,especially at $65 a barrel oil.



At 3.79 liters per U.S. Gal, that works out to $4.05/ U.S. Gal. Ouch!


----------



## Waterwings (Oct 24, 2008)

Dropped to $2.55 today at the station by my house.


----------



## ACarbone624 (Oct 24, 2008)

$2.39 today


----------



## kentuckybassman (Oct 26, 2008)

$2.15 and still droppin'!!
8) OH YEAH!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Waterwings (Oct 26, 2008)

kentuckybassman said:


> $2.15 and still droppin'!!
> 8) OH YEAH!!!!!!!!!




Cool ! Dropped two more cents here to $2.53.


----------



## shamoo (Oct 26, 2008)

2.29 here


----------



## Specknreds (Oct 26, 2008)

Dropped to $2.09 this morning.


----------



## ACarbone624 (Oct 26, 2008)

$2.29 in Vineland, NJ


----------



## kentuckybassman (Oct 26, 2008)

Just got back from town............down to $2.11 [-o<


----------



## kemical (Oct 26, 2008)

lil high here in tampa, $2.66


----------



## FishingBuds (Oct 26, 2008)

$2.35 here, I looked back when it was $1.50 a gallon-a barrell of oil was $30 bucks


----------



## ACarbone624 (Oct 27, 2008)

$2.25 today


----------



## Waterwings (Oct 27, 2008)

$2.47 today.


----------



## kentuckybassman (Oct 27, 2008)

$2.10 right now


----------



## Waterwings (Oct 27, 2008)

kentuckybassman said:


> $2.10 right now



:shock: Which town!?


----------



## kentuckybassman (Oct 28, 2008)

Waterwings said:


> kentuckybassman said:
> 
> 
> > $2.10 right now
> ...


The big ol' town of West Plains(about 100 south of Springfield)


----------



## Waterwings (Oct 28, 2008)

#-o I keep forgettin' you're not in Kentucky, lol.


$2.42 today.


----------



## ACarbone624 (Oct 28, 2008)

$2.19 today


----------



## Quackrstackr (Oct 28, 2008)

$1.98 in Huntingdon TN on Sunday night.


----------



## Waterwings (Oct 28, 2008)

My wife showed me an article in the newspaper of someplace in Ohio where it was $1.99 :shock:


----------



## kentuckybassman (Oct 28, 2008)

Waterwings said:


> #-o I keep forgettin' you're not in Kentucky, lol.
> 
> 
> $2.42 today.


Sorry! It's the name huh?? :mrgreen: If you forgot the reason behind my screename just let me know and I would be glad to tell you the story on my 11.6lb KENTUCKY :mrgreen:


----------



## Waterwings (Oct 28, 2008)

> ...11.6lb KENTUCKY




Did ya catch it in Kentucky?  

I'd surely like to catch a big one some day! 8)


----------



## Quackrstackr (Oct 28, 2008)

If he caught it in KY, he should be the state record holder by almost 4 lbs and the world record by a pound and a quarter.


----------



## kentuckybassman (Oct 29, 2008)

Waterwings said:


> > ...11.6lb KENTUCKY
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't worry,you will!! One of these days that one fish you catch is gonna be the big one! :wink:


----------



## Waterwings (Oct 29, 2008)

One of these days, lol.  


Saw gas for $2.35 on the way home from work today. I'm at half a tank, but I'm holding-out for some lower prices if possible  . My luck it'll jump sky-high right when I really need it, lol.


----------



## kentuckybassman (Oct 29, 2008)

Quackrstackr said:


> If he caught it in KY, he should be the state record holder by almost 4 lbs and the world record by a pound and a quarter.


Actually I have a heck of a story behind that fish.
For one ,yes it was a world record but............lack of knowledge kills a world record. Yes,I was younger and dumb :wink: 
It was mostly my fault since I didn't know it was a kentucky but the taxidermist had a young kid that skinned the fish out and he didn't know the difference either so it was skinned before the guy went to mount it but he did call me and tell me the good and the bad news.
His words were "I have your fish done and you probably have a state record,and possibly a world record."
By now my chin is hitting the floor and I'm wanting to kick myself in the rear already but I just accepted his apology(for not seeing the fish first) and told him I would pick it up the next day.
I made the trip and was looking at all his work on the wall and seen my fish but didn't remember it looking that good and he said "Turned out good huh?" I'm like "This is my fish?" and he said yep and apologized again and I said no problem,and I bet I know the difference in a spotted bass and a largemouth!!
So I have a world record kentucky on my wall that could have been at Bass Pro,but that's another story in itself.I might tell it another time.I'm having too many flashbacks of feeling like an idiot!!! #-o


----------



## kentuckybassman (Oct 29, 2008)

Oh btw.gas was $2.06 today :roll:


----------



## Waterwings (Oct 29, 2008)

Thanks for posting the pic! 8)


----------



## Specknreds (Oct 31, 2008)

$1.90 I almost ran off the road.


Explain this::: I work about 30 miles from a refinery in New Orleans,LA. In N.O. gas is $2.30+. 25 miles away in Slidell,LA it's around $2.25. 45 miles away In Picayune,MS it's $1.90>?????????????????????????? :?:


----------



## jkbirocz (Oct 31, 2008)

Ugh...2.37 is the cheapest around here,which I am actually happy about. It will soon skyrocket again I am sure. If I didn't know better I might put my iroc back on the road


----------



## ACarbone624 (Oct 31, 2008)

$2.07 Today


----------



## Popeye (Oct 31, 2008)

$2.34 here. Daughter in Texas called and said it was $1.98 in Portland, Texas.


----------



## kentuckybassman (Oct 31, 2008)

$1.98 here in MO.


----------



## Waterwings (Nov 1, 2008)

I think I saw it at $2.27 today! 8)


----------



## BassAddict (Nov 1, 2008)

Saw $2.21 last night during our hay ride/trick-or-treat extravaganza!!!!!


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Nov 1, 2008)

$1.99 yesterday!!


----------



## Greg (Nov 1, 2008)

We're right around 1.90 and falling. =D>


----------



## Popeye (Nov 1, 2008)

It needs to stop right where it is. If it falls lower, when the prices rise again (and they will go up again) it will be more aggravating. If they stabilize here, maybe they won’t go up as high or as fast. ( [-o< hoping [-o< )


----------



## Zum (Nov 1, 2008)

Gas consumption stinks.
With 2 vehicles,kids sports,living in the country,etc.I bet just in driving,gas consumption takes up about 20% of my take home pay.I think thats nuts but thats the way it is.


----------



## DocWatson (Nov 1, 2008)

flounderhead59 said:


> It needs to stop right where it is. If it falls lower, when the prices rise again (and they will go up again) it will be more aggravating. If they stabilize here, maybe they won’t go up as high or as fast. ( [-o< hoping [-o< )



We don't have a "Dreaming" smile or I'd use it. :wink: 

Once the world economy settles down again, the prices will go back up. Bank the $$$ for it now so you'll have enough to buy gas to take you to work (once you get your job back). #-o


----------



## Waterwings (Nov 1, 2008)

We were out of town all day, and when we reached our destination we found gas to be $2.13. Before coming home we stopped at Kroger, used the 1-2-3 Plus Kroger card and filled-up for $1.98 a gallon! I told my wife we should drive around and use some of the gas, then come back and get some more, just to be able to buy cheap gas again, lol. She said she's starting to worry about me, lol. 8-[


----------



## kentuckybassman (Nov 2, 2008)

Now it's a buck 95 !
I put 23.00 dollars in today and it actually gave me a half a tank :shock:


----------



## Waterwings (Nov 2, 2008)

Still $2.27 here.


----------



## ACarbone624 (Nov 3, 2008)

$1.97 Today!


----------



## Waterwings (Nov 3, 2008)

$2.17 at one station this afternoon!


----------



## Quackrstackr (Nov 3, 2008)

$1.98 in the town where I work today.

I think some of the discrepancy in gas prices may have to do with the ethanol content.


----------



## Waterwings (Nov 3, 2008)

Quackrstackr said:


> $1.98 in the town where I work today.
> 
> I think some of the discrepancy in gas prices may have to do with the ethanol content.




Do you mean the content of Ethanol is making the price higher or lower?


----------



## kentuckybassman (Nov 3, 2008)

$1.92 :mrgreen:


----------



## Waterwings (Nov 3, 2008)

Well, I've been holding-off filling-up the truck until prices got much lower, but I'm not gonna make it. I have about an 1/8 tank now, so I guess I better fill 'er up tomorrow, lol.


----------



## Quackrstackr (Nov 3, 2008)

Waterwings said:


> Quackrstackr said:
> 
> 
> > $1.98 in the town where I work today.
> ...



Lower.

Gasoline in MO (always cheaper than here) is mandated to be a higher % of ethanol and the gasoline selling locally where I work in TN has a higher % than the stations where I live.


----------



## Waterwings (Nov 3, 2008)

I see. Thanks for the info


----------



## Quackrstackr (Nov 3, 2008)

That high ethanol gas is cheaper at the pump but it's all a wash because of decreased gas mileage. I can tell a pretty good difference in mileage depending on whether I fill up while at work or when I get home.

One of my coworkers' father owns a station where he sells gasoline with no ethanol at all in it. His is quite a bit more per gallon than other stations.


----------



## kentuckybassman (Nov 3, 2008)

Wife came home from work and said she seen it for $1.88 :shock:


----------



## Waterwings (Nov 3, 2008)

kentuckybassman said:


> Wife came home from work and said she seen it for $1.88 :shock:




:shock: Dang!


----------



## Quackrstackr (Nov 4, 2008)

$1.89 at lunch today.


----------



## kentuckybassman (Nov 4, 2008)

$1.86 today.
Man I can get used to this real easy!! =D> Do you all think it's just because of the election though or just the economy?
(hope I'm not out of line on the political stuff)


----------



## phased (Nov 4, 2008)

$2.27 here today. Radio said it is $1.65 just 30 miles away.


----------



## Waterwings (Nov 4, 2008)

Finally filled-up the truck today, and got the gas for $2.04................after the $.15 discount using my Kroger Plus card. :roll: . But it's still better than $3.99 ! :wink:


----------



## Quackrstackr (Nov 4, 2008)

I saw $1.81 on the way home tonight. Diesel was $2.75.


----------



## ACarbone624 (Nov 5, 2008)

1.93 today


----------



## Quackrstackr (Nov 5, 2008)

Gasoline is 26 cents cheaper where I work 20 miles away than it is here at home for fuel of equal quality.

Gouging is still alive and well even with the huge price redux.


----------



## Popeye (Nov 5, 2008)

1 mile from my house: $2.22. 2 miles from there: $2.32. 3 more miles down the road $2.34. 2 miles from werk $2.43, unless you buy an $8.00 car wash and then it is $2.23.


----------



## sccamper (Nov 6, 2008)

Got gas at lunch today for $1.99/gal. Its nice filling both tanks for $50 instead of just one tank.


----------



## kentuckybassman (Nov 6, 2008)

Well now that the election is over with it seems to be affecting my local gas prices!!
Went from $1.86 to $1.99 in two days!!
It was good while it lasted I guess :roll:


----------



## Waterwings (Nov 6, 2008)

Still $2.14 - $2.17 here, depending on where you go.


----------



## Waterwings (Nov 7, 2008)

$2.04 today! :shock:


----------



## Popeye (Nov 7, 2008)

$2.23 is the lowest I've seen around here without getting a carwash. $2.11 if you get the wash. Filled up the Trailblazer for $35.00. Still more than I want to pay, but a lot less than I have paid.


----------



## bcritch (Nov 8, 2008)

$1.93 here in Jersey


----------



## shamoo (Nov 8, 2008)

The only problem with that station Mr. bcritch is they dont except their own credit card


----------



## ACarbone624 (Nov 8, 2008)

The price drop has slowed down. Not much change these past few days.


----------



## kentuckybassman (Nov 13, 2008)

ACarbone624 said:


> The price drop has slowed down. Not much change these past few days.


Same here. Still $1.99 and has been for a few days. :-k


----------



## Waterwings (Nov 13, 2008)

$1.88 today! I now have half a tank of gas in my truck and hoping............................if the price will drop further before I fill-up


----------



## ACarbone624 (Nov 13, 2008)

$1.89 Today


----------



## Popeye (Nov 13, 2008)

Easy WW, don't be greedy. I'm still filling my tank at $2.15/gal up here. I did see a $2.11 I thought.


----------



## Waterwings (Nov 13, 2008)

flounderhead59 said:


> Easy WW, don't be greedy. I'm still filling my tank at $2.15/gal up here. I did see a $2.11 I thought.




Nah, just trying to hold out as long as possible, as an increased demand may make the price rise again, lol. Last month I spent $83.79 for a fill-up @ 3.99 a gallon.


----------



## Greg (Nov 13, 2008)

Down to $1.77 here today. Enjoy it while it lasts... :? :x


----------



## kentuckybassman (Nov 14, 2008)

$1.88...........still haven't filled up yet though #-o


----------



## Waterwings (Nov 15, 2008)

Dropped to $1.85 here late yesterday. Saw it for $1.79 while out of town today.


----------



## ACarbone624 (Nov 16, 2008)

$1.87 here


----------



## shamoo (Nov 16, 2008)

$1.75 in Atco, USA


----------



## kemical (Nov 16, 2008)

2.03 today from 4.20.. much better


----------



## shamoo (Nov 16, 2008)

Dropped again $1.73


----------



## Waterwings (Nov 16, 2008)

Filled-up at Kroger earlier this evening, used the 1-2-3 Plus card, and got it for $1.64


----------



## ACarbone624 (Nov 17, 2008)

$1.83 Here.....$1.77 on the other end of town.


----------



## kentuckybassman (Nov 17, 2008)

$1.74 last trip to town. Who knows what tomorrow holds??


----------



## Greg (Nov 18, 2008)

$1.75

It's going to be painful after the upcoming OPEC meeting.


----------



## ACarbone624 (Nov 19, 2008)

$1.79 Here Today.......$1.75 across town


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Nov 19, 2008)

its 1.95 up here in the mtns. first time my trucks been filled up for 60 bucks!!!!


----------



## USSWormy (Nov 20, 2008)

1.75 here for regular...


----------



## ACarbone624 (Nov 22, 2008)

$1.68 Today  =D>


----------



## Greg (Nov 22, 2008)

$1.52


----------



## Greg (Nov 22, 2008)

Sheesh, dropped almost 10 cents again in the same day. :shock: $1.43


----------



## kentuckybassman (Nov 22, 2008)

$1.67 for now.Maybe lower by morning time [-o<


----------



## ACarbone624 (Nov 24, 2008)

$1.59 across town


----------



## ejones1961 (Nov 24, 2008)

$1.63 in Martin, Tn


----------



## shamoo (Nov 24, 2008)

$1.59 in Atco, USA.


----------



## DocWatson (Nov 24, 2008)

shamoo said:


> $1.59 in Atco, USA.



Back to the late '80s early '90s Mr. 'moo. =D>


----------



## Waterwings (Nov 24, 2008)

$1.63 here today.


----------



## ACarbone624 (Nov 25, 2008)

$1.62 here in North Vineland, NJ....$1.57 across town.

How low will it go??? [-o<


----------



## ACarbone624 (Nov 26, 2008)

$1.59 today....$1.53 across town.


----------



## Waterwings (Nov 26, 2008)

$1.58 at most stations here.


----------



## Greg (Nov 26, 2008)

They are on the rise here...ranges from 1.48 to 1.59.


----------



## Waterwings (Nov 26, 2008)

Greg said:


> They are on the rise here...ranges from 1.48 to 1.59.





I have a nasty feeling that the prices will rise significantly again, and stay there for quite awhile. :shock:


----------



## ACarbone624 (Dec 1, 2008)

$1.64 today #-o Going back up! I guess the party is over. :evil:


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Dec 2, 2008)

ACarbone624 said:


> $1.64 today #-o Going back up! I guess the party is over. :evil:


Same price here today..I'm afraid its back on the rise


----------



## baptistpreach (Dec 2, 2008)

Lowest I've heard of was 1.36 in Yukon, OK .... it was a few days ago or maybe a week ago, Anyhow, sad to say the prices will go back up again, just as soon as the wave of fear passes for Americans, then they will resume their driving habits and the oil companies will stop whining. (sighs) I really doubt that anything will be done about it. If cars could run on water, just wait till you'd see how high water would be.


----------



## Popeye (Dec 2, 2008)

baptistpreach said:


> Lowest I've heard of was 1.36 in Yukon, OK .... it was a few days ago or maybe a week ago, Anyhow, sad to say the prices will go back up again, just as soon as the wave of fear passes for Americans, then they will resume their driving habits and the oil companies will stop whining. (sighs) I really doubt that anything will be done about it. If cars could run on water, just wait till you'd see how high water would be.



Just go to the supermarket and you'll see how expensive water is. That is one product I will not buy... Bottled Water.

And Gas prices are still hovering around the $1.65 - $1.69 mark around here. That's as low as it dropped.


----------



## DocWatson (Dec 2, 2008)

flounderhead59 said:


> Just go to the supermarket and you'll see how expensive water is. That is one product I will not buy... Bottled Water.



You'd rather drink that recycled pi$$ that comes out of your tap ??? [-X I'll bath in tap water, but I don't drink it. 

But if you're not buying spring water (Poland Springs, Fiji, etc.) you're just buying someone elses' city water in a bottle. #-o


----------



## Popeye (Dec 2, 2008)

Drinking a nice cold glass of iced city water as I sit here. And yes I realize I'm paying the city for the water too. Mom's house has her own well as does my house in Texas.


----------



## Waterwings (Dec 2, 2008)

Gas rose $.10 and is now back up to $1.67


----------



## baptistpreach (Dec 3, 2008)

DocWatson said:


> flounderhead59 said:
> 
> 
> > Just go to the supermarket and you'll see how expensive water is. That is one product I will not buy... Bottled Water.
> ...



Um... In all fairness, there is absolutely NO comparison between the price of city water and bottled water. I know the stigma tap water gets nowadays, but think, how many generations have drank it and turned out just fine? 
Give the guy some respect! The price on bottled water IS higher than gas... #-o


----------



## DocWatson (Dec 3, 2008)

baptistpreach said:


> DocWatson said:
> 
> 
> > flounderhead59 said:
> ...



No disrespect intended. I apologize if it came across that way.

You are absolutely correct that bottled water is more expensive than gas. So are a lot of other things here in the USA. I have a comparison chart of the prices of everyday things that someone sent me a couple years ago (can't find it now, of course) that shows how outrageous some "extravagant" things are priced when compared to necessities. But are you factoring in how much our government subsidizes our gas prices ?? We are paying for the gas to be priced lower that it is in the rest of the world through our income taxes. It's still over $4/gallon in Japan and many European countries.

But when we start reading about all the trace amounts of pharmacutical drugs that are in our water supply because people excret them in their urine that is flushed into the rivers & streams through the sewer system, drawn out downstream by the different water companies and their filtering systems are not equipped to filter them out. Then you have to wonder what else is in the water supply that they don't know about or aren't telling us.

I don't carry around store-bought bottles of water because of the petroleum used to make the damn bottles, but do buy 3 gallon jugs that sit on the kitchen counter and dispense through a spout (no room for a dispenser for 5 gallon bottles or storage space for the extras) that I use for coffee, tea & drinking water as well as for some cooking (not to boil potatoes or cook pasta though).


----------



## Popeye (Dec 3, 2008)

And all that "stuff" in the water makes its way into the fish we eat and the crops and farm animals too. Perhaps it seems I am living my life with blind ignorance to some. I am aware of the fact there are "trace" amounts of chemicals in my water. I am also aware that there are the same (or worse) chemicals in the air I breathe and food I eat. Personally I am not going to try living a restricted life to avoid those things.

However, this is a thread about gas prices and I don't want to hijack it any more than I already have. Sorry for getting off on a tangent.


----------



## DocWatson (Dec 3, 2008)

flounderhead59 said:


> And all that "stuff" in the water makes its way into the fish we eat and the crops and farm animals too. Perhaps it seems I am living my life with blind ignorance to some. I am aware of the fact there are "trace" amounts of chemicals in my water. I am also aware that there are the same (or worse) chemicals in the air I breathe and food I eat. Personally I am not going to try living a restricted life to avoid those things.
> 
> However, this is a thread about gas prices and I don't want to hijack it any more than I already have. Sorry for getting off on a tangent.



'nuff said.

Gas was $1.59 at the local discount station yesterday. Lowest I've seen yet in this area. =D>


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Dec 3, 2008)

some people pay good money to get those chemicals in there body! :mrgreen: 

haha j/k. oh my my.. just filled up my heavy chevy for 55 bucks. my stress level has went way down since the gas drop, and well hunting season helped out alittle too. but now ive gotten back into my old habbit of hearin those pipes roar. recon i better get back out the ole block -o- wood to put under the gas pedal


----------



## shamoo (Dec 3, 2008)

Gas here is 1.53, (BP), I've noticed a pinging from this gas, I let the tank get on 1/4 and filled her up from another station 1.59(Mongans) on the way home I noticed the pinging has ceased, why do you think this is. I hit the passing gear to test it out.


----------



## ACarbone624 (Dec 3, 2008)

$1.59 today....a few days ago it went up to $1.64....Now its back down. I don't get it... #-o

Shamoo, my truck pings if I get gas at certain stations. I guess its something to do with the octane. I use regular all the time so I don't know.


----------



## Greg (Dec 3, 2008)

1.53 is the low here.


----------



## DocWatson (Dec 3, 2008)

shamoo said:


> Gas here is 1.53, (BP), I've noticed a pinging from this gas, I let the tank get on 1/4 and filled her up from another station 1.59(Mongans) on the way home I noticed the pinging has ceased, why do you think this is. I hit the passing gear to test it out.



Back in the day pinging was a sign of low octane gas. But that was when premium was required in many cars. Probably just bad gas or condensation in the storage tanks at the station. I wouldn't actually accuse one of those "discount" stations of watering their gas. :roll:


----------



## DocWatson (Dec 3, 2008)

ACarbone624 said:


> $1.59 today....a few days ago it went up to $1.64....Now its back down. I don't get it... #-o



The price of oil spiked either that day or the day before. A couple stations around my area did exactly the same thing. $1.59 one day $1.64 the next and now down to $1.57 today.


----------



## Popeye (Dec 3, 2008)

I find that I get worse gas mileage when using discount station gas like Thorntons than when I use something like Marathon. I'm sure it has to do with the amount of Ethanol in the gas. More Ethanol = less power = lower gas mileage.


----------



## baptistpreach (Dec 4, 2008)

The ethanol definitely reduces gas mileage, I can't even put it in my '01 GMC Yukon, the manual actually warns against it, and since a fuel pump is $700, I just pay a little extra to get 100% pure gas.


----------



## ACarbone624 (Dec 5, 2008)

$1.55 today. Only $40 to fill my truck today


----------



## shamoo (Dec 5, 2008)

$1.49 in Atco, USA


----------



## Popeye (Dec 6, 2008)

Dropped to $1.62. Heard on the radio oil prices were expected to drop to $25.00/barrel before they head back up. Didn't say how far up they expected them to go.


----------



## Waterwings (Dec 6, 2008)

Back to $1.54 at the station by my house, but the stations in town are still holding at $1.67 / $1.69. Was out of town again today in Louisville at another orienteering event, and everyplace I saw gas was at $1.55.


----------



## Popeye (Dec 6, 2008)

I saw $1.54 today. Didn't even need to buy a car wash to get that.


----------



## ACarbone624 (Dec 8, 2008)

$1.53 Today


----------



## shamoo (Dec 8, 2008)

1.44 in Atco, USA.


----------



## alumacraftjoe (Dec 8, 2008)

$1.47 just across river from Louisville - 1.44 if you use debit. In Louisville where my sister lives I got gas for 1.43 on Sunday.


----------



## Popeye (Dec 8, 2008)

$1.49 in Zion, IL.


----------



## Codeman (Dec 8, 2008)

I think it was $1.46 at my usual place today. I have a buddy that works for Edward Jones he says that he hs seen predictions as low as $1.25 I wouldn't have believed him 2 months ago.


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Dec 9, 2008)

Codeman said:


> I think it was $1.46 at my usual place today....


It was the exact same today here. It had gone back up to $1.60 but went down yesterday


----------



## BassAddict (Dec 9, 2008)

$1.59 this morning, but about an hour ago at the same station it was $1.57 :shock:............ I almost feel guilty celebrating cheap gas prices anymore since IMO its just a reflection of how crappy the economy has become.


----------



## russ010 (Dec 9, 2008)

I only buy premium, and it was 1.79 this morning.

Regular was 1.49 - and this is in Atlanta.. I heard on the radio that we're averaging 1.59 and that's 12cents below the national average. They went on to say that they predict we'll be at $1 before the end of the year here in GA

It's gonna hurt when prices go back up the the $4 mark... people are going to go nuts again - let's hope all the people who used to drive stay with the metro transit and keep the demand for gas down!


----------



## Popeye (Dec 9, 2008)

If it ever gets to $1.00/gallon I might just have to buy a big storage tank and a couple gallons of stabil.


----------



## russ010 (Dec 10, 2008)

Went about 30miles north of my house last night to Jasper, GA... gas there was 1.29
The same place the day before was 1.45


----------



## natetrack (Dec 10, 2008)

$1.42 here at most stations this morning. The fuel oil is down to $2.15 as of yesterday compared to $4.30 in July. Hope it keeps going down, it will make the heating bill much more bearable.


----------



## ACarbone624 (Dec 11, 2008)

$1.49 Today


----------



## sccamper (Dec 11, 2008)

$1.41 coming home last night


----------



## alumacraftjoe (Dec 12, 2008)

Gas jumped over .30 cents yesterday afternoon. Filled up for 1.43 yesterday am on the way to school and on the way home last night 1.79. What really burns me is when prices are falling they fall slow and when they decrease production/barrel prices go up, etc. stations jump immediately. :evil:


----------



## russ010 (Dec 12, 2008)

prices are still falling here... 1.43 this morning, down from 1.49 last night.


----------



## Popeye (Dec 12, 2008)

Got lucky, saw a couple stations had raised their prices and saw a couple that hadn't. Filled up both vehicles last night and now they have all gone up. was $1.49 now $1.54 and $1.59 are the common prices.


----------



## Codeman (Dec 12, 2008)

Down to 1.35 here today. Yipee! \/

Whats the deal with some jumping back up?


----------



## ACarbone624 (Dec 16, 2008)

Still $1.49


----------



## ACarbone624 (Dec 21, 2008)

$1.45 Today


----------



## shamoo (Dec 21, 2008)

$1.39 in Atco, USA


----------



## Waterwings (Dec 22, 2008)

Ours _was_ $1.43, but has risen to $1.67 / $1.69 over the past few days, however while out of town Saturday, we noticed that it's still within the $1.55 range elsewhere.


----------



## Popeye (Dec 22, 2008)

$1.69 at most stations these days, unless you buy their car wash.


----------

